# PRIDE FC Shockwave Official Discussion



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Pride Shockwave*
Dec 31st 2006









Heavyweight Championship Bout:
Fedor Emelianenko(C) vs Mark Hunt
Gilbert Melendez vs Tatsuya Kawajiri
Joachim Hansen vs Shinya Aoki
Mauricio Shogun vs Nakamura Kazuhiro
Mitsuhiro Ishida vs Takanori Gomi
Kiyoshi Tamura vs Ikuhisa Minowa
Josh Barnett vs Antonio Rodrigo Noguiera
Akihiro Gono vs Yuki Kondo
More bouts to come.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

adminmma said:


> *Pride Shockwave*
> Dec 31st 2006
> 
> Rumored Fight Card:



DAMN if this is gonna happen it looks like the best card ever. Every fight looks good. PRIDE is the shit


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

This card looks way to good to be true. It would still be the best ppv of all time if half these fights happened. I would rather see Wanderlei fight Lil NOG than Arona again, but I guess they need to have a rubber match


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

no way its happening... have u ever seen 3 title fights in the same event, not to mention the top 4 contenders in heavyweights fighting on the same card? 

silva vs arone is happening for sure, the others could happen, but not all on the same event..


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Its on sherdog right now (the fighters atleast).

They said Mirko's supposed to fight Fedor.

But ya what a freakin card thats HUGE and shows the true depth of PRIDE.


Still a UFC fan but i might have to buy this PPV lol


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

If someone doesnt rent this card they must be retarded. Best card of all time, by far. No other UFC or Pride cards can compare with this one if its for real.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

the source of that card was wikipedia... cmon... i could add bruce lee vs rickson gracie and it would appear there


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Split said:


> the source of that card was wikipedia... cmon... i could add bruce lee vs rickson gracie and it would appear there


Check out Sherdog.com they have announced all the fighters that are participating and it includes all the champions, plus cro cop, shogun, Big NOG, Barnett, Hunt, Fujita and Yoshida. NO matchups have been confirmed yet though.


----------



## The Art Of War (Oct 4, 2006)

SHOCKWAVE '06 PARTICIPANTS:

Fedor Emelianenko
Wanderlei Silva
Mirko Crocop
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Dan Henderson 
Takanori Gomi 
Mauricio "Shogun" Rua
Mark Hunt
Josh Barnett
Hidehiko Yoshida 
Kazuyuki "Ironhead" Fujita

this is anounced...


----------



## ILLES999 (Nov 19, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> Its on sherdog right now (the fighters atleast).
> 
> They said Mirko's supposed to fight Fedor.
> 
> ...


yeah if this card happens, it would be the best fight card ever. id like to see fedor and shogun battle it out


----------



## Benjo (Nov 12, 2006)

Fedor fight Hunt,its offical.

PRIDE OFFICIAL WEBSITE


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont get this why is he fighting Hunt. I know that Cro Cop is not 100 percent so he wasnt fighting but why not shogun or Barnett. Shogun should get a rematch with Coleman now i guess.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Hell yeah he should. He got screwed in that fight. That would be fricken awesome and I would put a load of points on Shogun


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*This turning out to be a great card. :thumbsup: *


----------



## Benjo (Nov 12, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I dont get this why is he fighting Hunt. I know that Cro Cop is not 100 percent so he wasnt fighting but why not shogun or Barnett. Shogun should get a rematch with Coleman now i guess.


yes its stupid,Hunt not have a any chance,but it will be inntresing match.I dont think that Coleman is prepard for shogun after los vs Fedor yet,but in croatinas newspaper Shogun says that he will fight with Mirko.I dont wont that becase Shogun is sympatish guy,bet he would get KO if they Fight.

Sorry for my English.


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

cro cop is injured. barnett fought like 7 times this year, so he wouldn't want his last match in a very exhausting year to be against fedor. 

shogun recently came back from the loss against coleman.

and everyone wanted to see hunt versus fedor at one time or the other, so that IMHO is why hunt is fighting fedor.

will be interesting though, fedor likes to throw hands for a little while before he takes people down, wonder whether he will change that fighting hunt...


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

fedor fight shogun thats not going to be that cool because shogun will lose and i thought he fights at 2o5.


----------



## Redwings7777 (Nov 2, 2006)

Fedor Emelianenko .vs. Mark Hunt is confirmed. Crocop will not be fighting since hes having surgery on his broken foot and will probably fight Fedor at PRIDE 33. I love to see Hunt fight, he always puts on a show and I would believe he would defeat Crocop again if they faught since Hunt is the best of the best on stand up in MMA. Fedor .vs. Hunt will be a striking war, I think Fedor will take him down judging what Yoshida did to Hunt. Fedor by armbar. But I want to see a striking match, Hunt can take punishment and deliver it .


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Sweet. Let's hope the odds are good and not in one fighters favor.


----------



## Redwings7777 (Nov 2, 2006)

cabby said:


> Sweet. Let's hope the odds are good and not in one fighters favor.


Sounds good to me. Rodrigo Nogueira .vs. Barnett the rematch is also being heavily rumored. I want to see Rodrigo win this time, that was a clear draw last time and a heck of a fight!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I want to see a Shogun Coleman Rematch, but Coleman probably still cant see out of his eyes from Fedor. I also here Shogun might fight Henderson. I figured Henderson would fight Misaki again or maybe Kang. Barnett NOG rematch has gotta happen though. Gomi vs Hansen is a big possibility, and hopefully Wand vs lil NOG instead of Arona.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I want to see a Shogun Coleman Rematch, but Coleman probably still cant see out of his eyes from Fedor. I also here Shogun might fight Henderson. I figured Henderson would fight Misaki again or maybe Kang. Barnett NOG rematch has gotta happen though. Gomi vs Hansen is a big possibility, and hopefully Wand vs lil NOG instead of Arona.



Yeah it's the fight I want to see a re-match for more than any other fight. Shogun and Coleman that is


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Who do you think Takanori Gomi is going to fight? I'm thinking it might be a non-title match since he just defended the belt at the Bushido Finals. I'm thinking maybe Ishida Mitsuhiro. The man is undefeated in Pride and has freakishly good ground skills. He passes guard like it's not even there. I'm not sure he can get past Gomi's stand up, but I'd like to see this fight and would give Mitsuhiro at least a realistic chance of winning (which would put him in line for a title shot rematch). What do you think?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Fedor vs Hunt vBookie is setup, so bet your points. Other fights will be setup once they become official. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Fedor vs Hunt vBookie is setup, so bet your points. Other fights will be setup once they become official. :thumbsup:*


crazy shit... but with it like that its almost to risky to bet on now... cause if i pick fedor by submission and he gets a KO... i win nothin?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Organik said:


> crazy shit... but with it like that its almost to risky to bet on now... cause if i pick fedor by submission and he gets a KO... i win nothin?


 vBookie's getting crafty. I dunno what to pick:dunno:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Organik said:


> crazy shit... but with it like that its almost to risky to bet on now... cause if i pick fedor by submission and he gets a KO... i win nothin?


*That's why is called betting, there is always a risk involved. You can make multiple bets. Members on this site think they are the best at forum bets, so now we can see how good they really are.  

Good Luck.*


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *That's why is called betting, there is always a risk involved. You can make multiple bets. Members on this site think they are the best at forum bets, so now we can see how good they really are.
> 
> Good Luck.*



lol.... you should leave the win/lose option aswell


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Organik said:


> lol.... you should leave the win/lose option aswell


*Done. You can pick who will win or how a fighter will win.*


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Fedor is gonna murder hunt. it won't even be fair. i just want wandy to get back to his winning ways. this card is amazing. it can't come soon enough. what a christmas present.


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

*What a Card this would be!!*

It appears *PRIDE* is about to out-do itself yet again! 3 title fights in one night? Are you kidding me!? I hope its true and these fights happen. Like some of you have said, I to am a big *UFC* fan but pride definately has a larger talent pool. I believe the biggest wet dream a typical MMA fan would have is to match the top fighters from the UFC and PRIDE in an annual event! That would be a perfect world!! I dont get to see to many PRIDE events live, but I'm gonna order this one for sure! Can someone tell me why the FEDOR fight isnt a title match?:dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

*Thats the fight I wanna see!!*



Redwings7777 said:


> Sounds good to me. Rodrigo Nogueira .vs. Barnett the rematch is also being heavily rumored. I want to see Rodrigo win this time, that was a clear draw last time and a heck of a fight!


Yea! that fight is a great match-up! hope no draw this time!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

STONEMAN said:


> It appears *PRIDE* is about to out-do itself yet again! 3 title fights in one night? Are you kidding me!? I hope its true and these fights happen. Like some of you have said, I to am a big *UFC* fan but pride definately has a larger talent pool. I believe the biggest wet dream a typical MMA fan would have is to match the top fighters from the UFC and PRIDE in an annual event! That would be a perfect world!! I dont get to see to many PRIDE events live, but I'm gonna order this one for sure! Can someone tell me why the FEDOR fight isnt a title match?:dunno: :thumbsup:


It is a title fight. It says so right on the Pride website.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Card Updated.*


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

"prays silva fights nogueira"


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

*Card Update*

Ikuhisa Minowa vs. Kiyoshi Tamura has officially been confirmed for the Shockwave 2006 card.

source:PRIDE OFFICIAL WEBSITE


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> Ikuhisa Minowa vs. Kiyoshi Tamura has officially been confirmed for the Shockwave 2006 card.
> 
> source:PRIDE OFFICIAL WEBSITE


*I updated the first post and added a poster image. :thumbsup:*


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

i thought fedor was out injured with a broken toe and that he won't be fighting at shockwave


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

*Card Update*

Josh Barnett vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira, and Akihiro Gono vs. Yuki Kondo have been officially confirmed for the Shockwave 2006 card.

source:PRIDE OFFICIAL WEBSITE


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

Fedor is out with a broken toe and Mirko is questionable.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Card Updated. 2 New Fights Added. :thumbsup: *


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

*Card Update*

-Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Eldari Kurt Anidze

Eldari Kurtandize is a 2-time Olympic Bronze Medalist in Freestyle Wrestling. He also holds 2 gold medals from the world championships. 

source:PRIDE OFFICIAL WEBSITE


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

*Card Update*

-Hidehiko Yoshida vs. James Thompson has been officially added to the Shockwave 2006 card.

PRIDE OFFICIAL WEBSITE


----------



## Oceania Fighter (Dec 31, 2006)

man im dying to know who won out of Mark and Fedor .. We didnt get to watch it in New Zealand, and it wasnt even offered as a PAY PER VIEW event ... and im left with twiddling my fingers wondering you won .... anyone want to put me out of my misery by telling me who won !!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Oceania Fighter said:


> man im dying to know who won out of Mark and Fedor .. We didnt get to watch it in New Zealand, and it wasnt even offered as a PAY PER VIEW event ... and im left with twiddling my fingers wondering you won .... anyone want to put me out of my misery by telling me who won !!


Video Fedor vs Hunt - Pride, Shockwave, Fedor, Emelianenko, Sakuraba - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

There it is man.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

wow, that was a good fight. I was worried for Fedor a couple of times, but then I remembered....he's Fedor


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dude, Gomi beat the mess out of that other guy. He looked real good. He was acting a little loose in the beginning. I hope that was him just trying to shake his butterflies out and not him getting too cocky. He's amazing, but he needs to stay tight. You can find the fight on Dailymotion.


----------



## Tomy (Jul 23, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Video Fedor vs Hunt - Pride, Shockwave, Fedor, Emelianenko, Sakuraba - Dailymotion Share Your Videos
> 
> There it is man.


cheers for the vids man awesome


----------



## Tomy (Jul 23, 2006)

Calibretto9 said:


> Dude, Gomi beat the mess out of that other guy. He looked real good. He was acting a little loose in the beginning. I hope that was him just trying to shake his butterflies out and not him getting too cocky. He's amazing, but he needs to stay tight. You can find the fight on Dailymotion.


gomi can rumble hard man he is the prodigy of pride.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Does anybody have a link to the Nakamura/Shogun fight?


----------



## foti37 (Dec 31, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> wow, that was a good fight. I was worried for Fedor a couple of times, but then I remembered....he's Fedor


good fight my ass....hunt is useless and fedor didnt look too good...now i know why he is scared to fight cro cop and is fighting losers like hunt and monson ....i ll stick to the ufc thank you ..u can keep ur japanese joke run pride...and dont forget ur silva got the shit kicked out of him my cro cop who only out weighed him by 10 pounds and tito beat him...tell silva to come back to the ufc and and see how he gets beat up against real light heavies...enjoy ur "B" league boys


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

foti37 said:


> good fight my ass....hunt is useless and fedor didnt look too good...now i know why he is scared to fight cro cop and is fighting losers like hunt and monson ....i ll stick to the ufc thank you ..u can keep ur japanese joke run pride...and dont forget ur silva got the shit kicked out of him my cro cop who only out weighed him by 10 pounds and tito beat him...tell silva to come back to the ufc and and see how he gets beat up against real light heavies...enjoy ur "B" league boys


Hunt and Fedor both beat Cro Cop.


----------



## foti37 (Dec 31, 2006)

fedor squeaked a decision and everyone gets lucky once as randlman did but never beat him as in give him a beating..the natural got lucky and beat lidell once but got got pounded twice after that...fedor avoided cro cop as he was the number 2 ranked fighter in pride for awhile...thats why he is fighting guys like hunt and the 5-9 monsoon in russia in march\


----------



## Corpse (Jul 8, 2006)

Pride sucks, I wasted good mmoney buying there damn PPV and it sucks. I don't know what was worse the fight card or listening to Trigg and that other idiot talk about Pride being family entertainment and being so great and how maybe this fighter or that fighter might be in Vegas in febuary. Very pathetic the way they come across.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

foti37 said:


> fedor squeaked a decision and everyone gets lucky once as randlman did but never beat him as in give him a beating..the natural got lucky and beat lidell once but got got pounded twice after that...fedor avoided cro cop as he was the number 2 ranked fighter in pride for awhile...thats why he is fighting guys like hunt and the 5-9 monsoon in russia in march\


Lol his fight with Cro Cop was only 16 months ago. He had to get hand surgery so he was out for most of 2006 and has had only 3 fights since Cro Cop. Avoiding Cro Cop is just retarded and you obviously know nothing seeing how Cro Cop was fighting in the Grand Prix most of the year so even if Fedor wasnt injured he still wouldnt have been able to pick his opponents. Then when he was offered a shot at Fedor for New Years he never took it. Fedor was up for it but Cro Cop said he wasnt ready. Who just took off to another org so he could win a belt without getting his ass kicked by Fedor again.....CRO COP. He went to a place where this is barely any competition in the Heavyweight division so he actually has a chance to win a title. And you say Fedor just squeaked out a win against. Yah it was a close fight but there is no way in hell that Cro Cop won that fight. If anyone thinks that their retarded.


----------



## The Art Of War (Oct 4, 2006)

i agree, now he can't be the real champ cause he can't avenge his loss ...:dunno:


----------



## David Superstar (Jan 3, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> This card looks way to good to be true. It would still be the best ppv of all time if half these fights happened. I would rather see Wanderlei fight Lil NOG than Arona again, but I guess they need to have a rubber match


I agree!!!!


----------



## enigmaboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I actually liked this years Pride Shockwave, I can't wait until they come back to the USA this Feb.


----------

